# Good news!!!!!!!! Achievement



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Yessssssssss!!!

IPO3 with our magnificient Cocotte "Elle de la Cité des loups gris" (95-80-75, with "Prounonced")

FPr1 with Blizzak Von D'Andico, score 80

AD with Baby Gibbs

;-) 

Cocotte is now a new HOT dog !!!!!!! Wow!!!! 

Hotclub - schutzhund-quebec

Result April 25 2015

Compétition Printanière 2015 - Site de schutzhundcyno-sport !

Hélène


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

very impressive, congratulations.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations! You can be very proud of your hard work.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks all! We are very proud!


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

as you should be. A lot of work goes into working one to that level hot.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

congrats on all the hard work coming to such a nice score.


----------

